# Dremel Style Rotary Power Tool Vs grinder power tool?



## Will2

Ok, so the natural evolution of my DIY projects and preps called for getting a portable grinder.

I noticed that Dremel style tools started around $10 and went up to the 40 dollar range. 

Originally I was looking for a grinder (angle grinder die grinder type) as it seemed superior in terms of its capabilities.

I am now not so sure. I opted for the small cordless dremel style rotary power tool. The device itself was only $20 US but after shipping and import taxes it came out to around $40 (honestly though the import was a load of bs because it was only 71 cents over 20$ after a paypal conversion which was 3 cents under so overall the thing should have been eligible for duty exemption.

None the less. I noticed that there are far more bits etc.. available for the smaller tools rather than the larger angle grinders.

I wanted something capable of working metal. Apparently the small rotary dremel style tools can cut through metal - not as thick and the cutting discs are fairly cheap.

Etools online was selling the larger cordless angle grinder for like 80$ on sale but free shipping for only the continental US... once agian burns for being in Canada. I would have definately got the angle grinder at 80$ it came with two free discs it was a 4 1/2 inch disc which probably would have allowed for thicker cuts.

not sure how large a disc the dremel style can take up to but I've seen around 2 inch discs being sold.


Overall the weight of the large grinder was like 10lbs vs. the dremel style which was much smaller.

I'm definately sold on the bit, I am wondering some stuff though such as if even with low torque I can still use this as a screw driver if I get bits that fit.


None the less, do you have a cordless rotary tool, if so what?


----------



## James m

I have the cordless dremel tool. If its the one im thinking of it has a wheel about i think three quarters of an inch long. And it has a one size chuck. The cut off wheels came in a stack. And you put them in a metal rod with a screw at the end which then goes into the chuck. I think the cordless one has a keyless chuck and the corded one has a keyed chuck I have both. Thats what I remember.


----------



## Coppertop

I have both, and I agree with Arklatex. A dremel is great for small detail work where an angle grinder is rough tough and fast on bigger jobs. I like the versatility of the dremel with cutting, grinding, polishing, and every thing else it does. The "blades" do seem to wear pretty quickly, but again they aren't made for big jobs.


----------



## paraquack

I also agree with the group. Dremel has great stuff but again proper tool for the job. A 4 inch grinder will do heavier duty grinder and cutting. They have cut off blades for the grinder as well as the Dremel tool.


----------



## pheniox17

first, FORGET CORDLESS GRINDERS

the air die grinder is good, and can cover the job of a dremmel, but its a large clumsy tool

the dremmel is for extremely fine works, and a must have electronics tool...


----------



## PaulS

I have several rotary tools but none that are cordless. I have a Dremel with four collets for the different sized tools and I have a pneumatic die grinder with a 1/8 and 1/4" collet for the different sized tools for it. I have a larger electric die grinder with a flex shaft and one slightly larger that has 1/8", 1/4" and 3/8" collets for the tools that it can handle. I also have an angle grinder in both air powered and electric. They can use up to 6" discs and make short work of smoothing steel and other metals and grinding edges. 
The Dremel will burn up if you attempt to drive screws with it. The motor is wound for high RPM and at low rpm it will simply burn up. If you want to drive screws then you need to get a screwdriver or low speed, high torque drill and not a low torque, high speed device.


----------



## MI.oldguy

I go with the flock,I have a dremel rotary that I have had for 20 years with the accessory kit that can be had for usd $20.00 on sale.I also have a 4 inch makita grinder with different cutting,grinding wheels and a pad for coarse sanding wheels also,a grinder on a stand,various air tools and a good size compressor.it all depends on what you will do and your mechanical ability level.


----------



## Seneca

I have a dremmel for fine work. I also have an angle head grinder for coarse work. Good tools just for different applications.


----------



## Will2

Arklatex said:


> What application are you wanting to use it for? You can cut thin metal with a Dremel but they are more for delicate hobby type work. Definitely won't work as a screwdriver, too high speed and no torque. Angle grinders are better for cutting and grinding metal and masonry. You can get work done about 100 times faster with an angle grinder as well.


There is a ton of apps I can use it for. For instance in reusing damaged copper pipe as lugs for DIY battery cables I had a large hardmineral limey buildup inside the copper tubing, also cutting the copper tubing was time consuming, I figure a rotary tool with a cutting wheel would make short work of both applications.

Also in the ham stuff I have a bunch of antennas to build to various sizes so cutting metal allows me to build the antennas.

There are of course tons of other applications around the house, and various other prepping projects.

I originally was all for the grinder but the price waa like 3 to 5 times that of the smaller tool. I went with a relatively cheap chinese dremel knockoff the "power grinder" It was like 15$ with all the tact on prices for shipping import and taxes it was more than twice that but still a third the cost of the grinder.

I ended up picking up two really cheap items

Rotary Tool AC Cordless Fits Dremel Bits Power Grinder Sander Hobby Carve Dogs | eBay

and got

5pcs 22mm Emery Mini Diamond Cutting Discs Drill BIT 1 Mandrel FOR Dremel | eBay

I want to get a cheap kit with lots of different attachments for various jobs, but so far the sander and cutting wheels seem like the two that would work for most projects i need it for. To replace manual sawing with a hacksaw blade, and drilling off lime buildup for instance. I'm also using 0/2 gauge cable for my battery cables but I can cut through them with a woodsaw ok. None the less not sure how it will effect the life of my woodsaw (carpenters saw).

I want to get full metal milling tools here to work raw metal - and to benefit welding which is on my list of items for my DIY projects. Price is still high at 300$ for welding kit though.


----------



## Casie

I have a Dremel with the flexible extension. I use it a lot with diamond tipped bits to shape and texture copper, and to ream out glass beads. My Dremel handles 22, 20 and even 18 gauge copper. But copper is soft. I've never tried it on anything harder.

Well that's not entirely true. Many of my glassworking tools are 316 stainless steel. Once I tried to mod one with the Dremel and it took forever and killed a bit. (That's when I got a big ugly table grinder for larger stuff.)


----------



## Smitty901

Dremel with the flexible extension for my daughter . That was a start now she has a huge collect of things that run off or on her Dremel.
Nice flexible tool to have around even if the cost adds up at first while you build your supply of toys for it


----------



## Inor

I have exactly the same model Dremel as Casie and it works great for extremely fine, detail work. I use it for "finish fitting" small mouldings on the furniture I make and also cleaning up a bad score when I am doing leaded glass. Mrs Inor has a set of power carving bits for it. She uses it for carving pipestone. But it is definitely NOT the tool for cutting anything serious, even copper tubing. It was not designed for that.

Also, NEVER buy cheap tools. They end up being FAR more expensive in the long run, both in terms of replacing them more frequently, in the cost of ruined material and in the costs of going to the hospital to get sewn up because the damn thing blew apart at the worst possible moment. Buy the best tools you can afford. And if you cannot afford something decent, save up until you can.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

It really does depend on what you are going to use it for. The dremel is a great tool for fine finish type work, but worthless for large projects. I would suggest going to garage sales and flea markets and picking up one of each that you think you need and try them out. See what works best then buy a decent one. I do a lot of construction/demolition work and am a fan of the Dewalt products.


----------



## pastornator

Presuming that you are a man, you will NEED all the possible tools that one can get. That means a cordless Dremel, an air die grinder, and an angle grinder. One also needs all possible attachments as well. Man up, break out the plastic and get them babies ordered! Might as well also get a big air compressor ordered. You will need it to blow off chips and to run the die grinder. ::saber::

For the record, I have all of those and more... I find the Dremel cordless VERY handy, but for rather small projects. It works well for gunsmithing, for model making, and for other small uses, making a car stereo fit in a dashboard, etc. I use the air-powered die grinder for a lot of things with both cut-off wheels and other accessories like wire brushes, carbide bits that really hog out metal quickly (and note there are different flute styles for ferrous or non-ferrous metals, plastics, etc.), and also use them with grinding stones, sanding drums, etc. I have several 4 1/2" angle grinders. One is always set up with a cup brush (wire) for prepping welds or removing rust, paint, etc. The other switches duties between cut-off wheel or grinding wheel. When I need it, I break out the 8" hog, but that one is for big production projects when one must grind off welds, etc. Each has its place and no one can do what the others can do successfully. The Dremel would eat up a thousand wheels cutting through something that the 1" unit would go through in a little bit (and the 14" chop saw or band-saw in seconds!). Yet, one cannot successfully use the 4" units to enlarge the ejection port on a 1911 government model to stop it from crushing brass.


----------



## PaulS

I use a tubing cutter to cut tubing, and a pipe cutter for cutting pipe. I use a saw or shear to cut metal that is 16 ga. and larger. I can use a torch to cut heavy metal - 1/4" to 3/4" and if it is thicker than that I have some larger saws that will work in a pinch. Using the right tool makes the job easier and faster but then I have a lot of money tied up in tools - more than most people spend on their cars. (a lot more)

A Dremel tool is cute and sometimes useful for those small finishing jobs but I use other tools a lot more when working with metal.


----------

